# 

## flatronka

dzień dobry

Mam pytanie wiece może jak zbudowany jest zawór wodny znajdujący się na zewnątrz budynku. Jest to zawór bezpośrednio na przyłączu wodnym idącym z głównej rury wodnej(w miejscu gdzie przyłącze odbiega do głównej rury wodnej biegnącej w stronę domu). Jest mi potrzebna budowa tego zaworu, ponieważ jak na zimę zakręciliśmy na nim wodę, teraz nie możemy jej odkręcić, kręci się cały grzybek. Nie wyczuwamy tam oporu można bez klucza sobie kręcić ręcznie w jedną i w drugą stronę. podobno jest to zawór teleskopowy, albo na rurze teleskopowej jakoś tak.

pozdrawiam

----------


## plutek

Witam serdecznie.
Prawdopodobnie przy zamykaniu zasuwy została ona zerwana, czyli opadło tzw"serce" i w tym przypadku zasuwa jest do wymiany. Jeszcze istnieje możliwość wypadnięcia teleskopu z zasuwy ale mało prawdopodobne. aby to sprawdzić trzeba dokopać się do zasuwy.

----------


## flatronka

dzięki wielkie 

po twojej odp wydaje mi się że zrozumiałeś w 100% o co mi chodzi. Rozumiem, że nie trzeba robić jeszcze jednego przyłącza na nowo tylko wystarczy wymienić zasuwę i będzie działać, czy to znowu nie jest takie proste. Można to zrobić we własnym zakresie i jakie są orientacyjne koszty ?


pozdrawiam

----------


## plutek

Jak postępować zależy od tego gdzie masz zasuwę.
Jeżeli zasuwa jest w zieleńcu i wodociąg nie jest głęboko zakopany to zostały tzw "wojska rakietowe" czyli łopata-ziemia powietrze. Dokopać się do zasuwy i sprawdzić w pierwszej kolejności czy teleskop jest na swoim miejscu jeżeli jest to frytki, szykuje się większa robota. Wymiana zasuwy wiąże się z zakręcaniem wody w głównym wodociągu i bez miejskich wodociągów tego nie zrobisz.
No i pytanie czy da się wymieni a to zależy jaką masz zasuwę bo jeżeli kołnierzową to nie ma większego problemu a jeżeli masz zasuwę o paskową to może być problem.

----------


## flatronka

witam

w sumie to nie przedstawiłam całej sytuacji. przed zakręceniem wody na zimę, na ten zawór teleskopowy (który wystawał z ziemi jakieś 10-20 cm) najechał samochód ciężarowy wgniatając go do ziemi na około 10-20cm w głąb ziemi, po tym dało się go jeszcze zakręcić (wychodzi na to, że był sprawny) teraz już kręci się ręcznie. Istnieje możliwość, że wypadł z teleskopu?

pozdrawiam

----------


## plutek

:big grin:  
Najlepiej dokopać się do zasuwy i kręcić kluczem bezpośrednio przy zasuwie omijając teleskop i będzie wszystko jasne. Jeżeli zasuwa jest sprawna to sie ją da otworzyć i zamknąć i wtedy wystarczy wymienić teleskop.
Chyba, ze jeszcze coś nie napisałaś
 :Wink2:

----------


## Malobert

U mnie taki zawór zamontowali w lini przyszłego ogrodzenia, i teraz pytanie co zrobić, będę musiał chyba go jakoś okrążyć fundamentem ogrodzenia i jeszcze tak zrobić płot, żeby ktoś w przysłości mógł tam sięgnąć kluczem

----------


## plutek

Przesuń zasuwę w stronę domu.

----------


## pablitoo

A czy czasami zawór główny / zasuwa / nie jest własnością właściwych wodociągów i jakiekolwiek operacje przy nim są dla inwestora zakazane ?? - Tylko pracownicy wodociągów mogą go zamykać/otwierać ...

Miałem taki oto przypadek - sąsiad mój się buduje - w zeszłym roku - kierowca dużego samochodu z piachem uszkodził mu taką zasuwę - ma ją na podjeździe i kierowca nie zauważył i po niej przejechał uszkadzając mechanizm zasuwy - wszystkie jego ekipy wieczorem rozjechały sie do domów a ja co wyjdę przed dom to słyszę szum wody - jak rzeczka - spokoju mi to nie dawało i poszedłem do sąsiada - i patrzę a tam z z okolic zasuwy tryska źródełko i to nie małe - przez posesję sąsiada już rzeka płynie - pobiegłem po klucz i szybko zakręciłem to co zostało z zasuwy - na szczęście się udało zakręcić , woda przestała płynąć  i zadzwoniłem do sąsiada - on zaraz do wodociągów - i przyjechała ekipa i od razu mnie zdrowo opierd....lili - że jakim prawem ruszam ten zawór ! nie wolno go wogóle ruszać tylko w przypadku awarii od razu dzwonić do nich !!! To nie jest zawór dla mnie/sąsiada/ tylko wodociągów .
Zacząłem z nimi polemizować ale o 11 w nocy już mi się odechciało kłócić z pawianami ...

Jak to właściwie jest z tym zaworem - mozna go rusać czy nie ??

----------


## arturromarr

Nie, to jest zawór wodociągów, zresztą nawet nie jest na twojej działce.
Im zgłaszasz, żeby naprawili, ale lepiej przypal głupa, że nie wiesz czemu nie mam wody, że ktoś widocznie dowcip zrobił i ukręcił.

----------


## flatronka

to w takim razie jak powiem, że nie mam wody albo, że mam słabe ciśnienie to powinni naprawić to w swoim zakresie, czy w moim ? Jak by tak było to fajnie nie muszę za nic płacić  :smile:  ani nawet dokopywać się do zasuwy  :smile: 


pozdrawiam jest cień nadziei

----------


## Malobert

> Przesuń zasuwę w stronę domu.


heh, ciekawe jak to zrobić i kto za to zapłaci ?  :smile: 

*Pablitto* masz oryginalny klucz czy zrobiłeś z jakiejś rurki ?

Taki zawór to fajna sprawa, gdyby trzasła rura (a te niebieskie lubią czasami trzaskać) to sam sobie zakręcam i finał, a nie czekam az policja przyjedzie, zebym to ja jeszcze numery pogotowia wodnego w nocy znał....

----------


## pablitoo

> *Pablitto* masz oryginalny klucz czy zrobiłeś z jakiejś rurki ?
> 
> Taki zawór to fajna sprawa, gdyby trzasła rura (a te niebieskie lubią czasami trzaskać) to sam sobie zakręcam i finał, a nie czekam az policja przyjedzie, zebym to ja jeszcze numery pogotowia wodnego w nocy znał....


Tak - mam klucz - dorobiony u miejscowego kowala - niestety próby nabycia takiego w jakimkolwiek sklepie lub na wiejskim targu - spełzły na niczym ...

----------


## plutek

> arturromarr  	
> 
> Nie, to jest zawór wodociągów, zresztą nawet nie jest na twojej działce.
> Im zgłaszasz, żeby naprawili, ale lepiej przypal głupa, że nie wiesz czemu nie mam wody, że ktoś widocznie dowcip zrobił i ukręcił.
> 
> To zależy od wodociągów, ale z tego co ja wiem to właścicielem przyłącza jest inwestor chyba, że wodociągi robiły to na swój koszt.
> I dopóki wodociągi nie wykupią bądź nie przejmą tego przyłącza jako darowizna to właścicielem jest inwestor a wodociągi tylko eksploatatorem.
> Jeżeli byłaby awaria na tej zasuwie albo na samym przyłączu to by to naprawili bo to ich strata a jeżeli nie to sprawdzą jaka jest przyczyna braku wody i poinformują właściciela co trzeba wymienić i koniec.

----------


## plutek

coś mi nie wyszło z tym cytatem :sad:

----------


## plutek

[quote]Malobert
U mnie taki zawór zamontowali w lini przyszłego ogrodzenia, i teraz pytanie co zrobić, będę musiał chyba go jakoś okrążyć fundamentem ogrodzenia i jeszcze tak zrobić płot, żeby ktoś w przysłości mógł tam sięgnąć kluczem[quote]

a kto wykonał projekt no i kto tam zabudował zasuwę Ty czy wodociągi

----------


## plutek

no i znowu problem z cytatem  :Evil:

----------


## arturromarr

Jak macie wątpliwości to zadzwońcie sobie do wodociągów i zapytajcie czy zasuwa jest wasza czy ich i czy możecie sobie przy niej grzebać.

----------


## Malobert

> Malobert
> U mnie taki zawór zamontowali w lini przyszłego ogrodzenia, i teraz pytanie co zrobić, będę musiał chyba go jakoś okrążyć fundamentem ogrodzenia i jeszcze tak zrobić płot, żeby ktoś w przysłości mógł tam sięgnąć kluczem
> 			
> 		
> 
> a kto wykonał projekt no i *kto tam zabudował zasuwę* Ty czy wodociągi


1. citat naprawiony
2. projekt wykonał _...ochrona danych osobowych..._
3. zasuwę wymyśliły wodociągi
4. robotę wykonały chłopy z wodociągów po fajrancie za opłatą
5. nikt zasuwy * nie zabudował*

 :smile:

----------


## lesnik27

Właścicielem zasuwy i przyłącza jest ten co ją budował jak przyłącze było budowane razem z wodociągiem to wodociągi, a jak później sam inwestor to jego chyba że przekazał na majątek wodociągów.
Wodociągi najczęściej nie chcą tego przyjmować bo wiąże się to z odpowiedzialnością za awarię.
Zasuwy kołnierzowe stosuje się tylko jako główne na sieci lub do bardzo dużych odbiorców.
Do budynków jednorodzinnych stosuje się zasuwy opaskowe samonawiercające lub dawniej opaskowe pod nawiertnice. różnią się one sposobem montażu.
Jeśli chodzi o to konkretne uszkodzenie to podejrzewam :sad: kolejność wg prawdopodobieństwa wystąpienia)
- Baryłka klucza (ten trzpień pod ziemią) spadła z zasuwy najczęściej z powodu braku zawleczki 
- zerwanie zawleczek na którymś z połączeń klucza 
- ukręcenie mosiężnego trzpienia zasuwy (konieczna wymiana zasuwy lub jej łba) czasem jeśli trzpień jest urwany wyżej niż przy samej głowicy da się pozostałą cześć oszlifować w kwadrat i założyć klucz
- awaria samej zasuwy zerwanie gwintu w głowicy ale powinna chodzić z oporem 
Wszystkie prace  związane z demontażem zasuwy lub jej głowicy wiążą się z zakręceniem wodociągu 
  zasuwa która wychodzi w linii ogrodzenia można zastąpić zasuwką montowaną na peszlu (czyli już na przyłączu) i umieścić w ogródku na swojej działce koszt około 200 zł ale zasuwe samonawiercającą i tak musisz dać tylko później nie montujesz klucza i skrzynki 

Nie bardzo rozumiem co się opuściło po najechaniu tym samochodem bo jeśli skrzynka to nic nie powinno się stać natomiast jeśli sam klucz (zwany tu teleskopem) to albo powinien się skrzywić a co za tym idzie wogóle nie powinno się dać nim zakręcić wody, albo powinna zaistnieć sytuacja  opisana przez  pablitoo albo w skutek pęknięcia rury (nowe zasuwy) albo obrócenia zasuwy (stary typ)

Zasuwę można spróbować zdiagnozować bez kopania tzn pociągnąć trzpień klucza ręką do góry:
Jeśli wyjdzie cały to urwany klucz (odkopać i zmienić na nowy lub zespawać)
Jeśli jest wyczuwalny luz powyżej 2 cm to albo zerwana zawleczka pomiędzy zasuwą a kluczem lub ukręcony trzpień zasuwy (też warto odkopać ale nie zawsze da się samemu zrobić)
Jeśli nie ma wcale luzu lub kilka mm to nie brał bym się za to sam 
Jeśli chodzi o budowę zasów 
http://www.tako.wroc.pl/armatura_prz...20i%20gazu.pdf
Nowy typ strona 4 stary typ strona 3 używało się jeszcze takich pod nawiertnice od góry ale nie mogę znaleźć rysunku.

----------


## flatronka

dzień dobry

witam jeszcze raz wszystkich 
awaria naprawiana  :smile:  

okazało się, że została zerwana zawleczka. Zawór działa jak nowy. Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc

pozdrawiam

----------


## placebo

Odświeżę temat ponieważ potrzebuję Waszej porady i pomocy:

Na mojej działce jest przyłącze wody, stare z lat 60. W tym roku wybudowałam domek na miejscu starego, stere przyłącze zostało, chce tylko zmienić jego miejsce. Wystąpiłam o wydanie warunków technicznych, zrobiłam projekt, znalazłam wykonawcę. Wykonawca nie może realizować projektu ponieważ trzeba zakręcić wodę przy mojej zasuwie, jednakże ona jest uszkodzona i nie ma możliwości jej zakręcenia. W wodociągach zaproponowano, abym zrobiła na swój koszt nową zasuwę (znajduje się ona na chodniku po drugiej stronie mojej działki), oni to wykonają, ale ja mam zapłacić.
*Proszę, powiedzcie czy to wodociągi powinny usunąć awarię na własny koszt, czyż nie oni są właścicielami zasuwy i powinni dbać o jego stan?* 
Dodam, że mój nowy dom został cały zalany, bo pogotowie techniczne nie zdołały zamknąć zasuwy.

----------


## MarcinWk

Czy mógłby ktoś pomóc

----------


## Pawlo111

Mam nadzieję że sobie jaj nie robisz. W prawo się zakręca w lewo odkręca.
Ale przypomina mi się od razu bateria w której prawym pokretłem od zimnej kreci się w lewo a lewym ciepła w prawo. Ma ktoś takie dziwadło w domu?

----------


## wiradr

Przyłączam się "częściowo" do tematu.
Pomóżcie bo zgłupiałem.
Otwieram dziś tą studzienkę przed domem i moim oczom objawia się obudowa zasuwy.
Chciałem zakupić sobie klucz hakowy do zasuw ale tam jest kwadrat wewnętrzny bodajże 3,5 na 3,5 cm natomiast u mnie jest trzpień kwadrat (około) 1,5 na 1,5 cm.
Powiedzcie mi o co w tym chodzi bo nikt nie może mi pomóc wszyscy tylko mówią to jest sprawa znormalizowana, coś ci namieszali w studzience.
Niżej macie linki do zdjęć jak to wygląda:

----------


## niedowiarek

> Chciałem zakupić sobie klucz hakowy do zasuw ale tam jest kwadrat wewnętrzny bodajże 3,5 na 3,5 cm natomiast u mnie jest trzpień kwadrat (około) 1,5 na 1,5 cm.


Brakuje tzw. "kostki" - taki metalowy stożek ścięty o podstawie kwadratu z otworem w podstawie pasującym na trzpień. W trzpieniu powinien być otwór fi 4-5 mm na zawleczkę. Jak nie ma to koniecznie nawierć, uzupełnij "kostkę", zabezpiecz zawleczką i wszystko będzie pasowało do klucza.

----------


## wiradr

...wszystko pięknie ładnie. Przypuszczałem, że brakuje jakiejś redukcji ale powiedz mi gdzie taką dostanę? W internecie brak danych na ten temat.

----------


## m.k.k

Pogadaj z pobliskim hydraulikiem, gdzie możesz dostać. Sprawdziłbym też co lepsze złomowiska, choć tam to może być trudniejsze, bo to mała rzecz, nawet jak jest, niełatwo wypatrzeć. A zacznij od dobrej latarki i sprawdzeniu, czy gdzieś w studzience nie leży.

----------


## wiradr

...a czy dysponuje ktoś taka kostką/redukcją na sprzedaż? Pewnie znawcy tematu na oko wiedzą co to za typ oprawy do zasuwy i widzą czego brakuje. Wiecie też, że kwadrat aktualnie mam mniej więcej 15mm na 15mm (no może ciut mniej).
Może jest osoba co ma ta końcówkę i jednocześnie chce sprzedać tez klucz hakowy - mi by się przydał taki zestaw w rozsądnej cenie.

----------

